# Saltersgate



## kenyon100 (Dec 11, 2005)

I am looking for photographs of the MV Saltersgate built 1976 by Appledore shipbuilders and owned by Turnbull Scott. I sailed on her for nearly a year and although highly unreliable and would roll on wet grass, I had a great time on her, so good in fact that I never had a photo. If anyone has one I would be most grateful.


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Kenyon,

Haven't you already asked this question on an earlier thread http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=4492

I can see you got no picture though.

Brian


----------



## kenyon100 (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes I did, But I'm still hoping.


----------



## Phill (Jun 17, 2005)

Bit of a poser this one, there was an older Saltergate, which was built with flight decks, but it might be worth emailing appledore them selves 
http://www.appledore-shipbuilders.co.uk/

Phill


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

I have a photo of SALTERSGATE but I show her as a 1969 build, is that the one?


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

FOTOFLITE have a picture of a ship by this name, unfortunately there is no jpg to see if it is the one you are after. If you contact the address below or email. They will send you a small jpg to see if it is the ship you require. 

FOTOFLITE
Norfolk Drive, Leacon Road
Ashford, Kent, TN23 4FB
UNITED KINGDOM

Tel: 01233 635556
Fax: 01233 635557 
E-mail: [email protected] 

Sailed on the Skeldegate, 1,599grt. She would roll in dry dock. Had some terrible bouts of seasickness on her through the Bay of Biscay and up in the Black Sea in winter.


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

I don't think the saltersgate was built at appledore,the only . builds for turnbull scott in the yard was the southgate,sandgate,greenpark


----------



## kenyon100 (Dec 11, 2005)

Green Park was renamed Saltersgate in 1977, I have emailed appledore shipbuilders and await there reply. Thankyou for all your suggestions, much appreciated.


----------



## john miller (May 2, 2019)

I was AB on Saltersgate 1978-79.
She had 2 gantry cranes as I remember. And no bar!!
Joined in Antwerp, payed off in the Tyne.
I might have a pic somewhere.


----------



## Erimus (Feb 20, 2012)

Suggest you look on https://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?143879

Under name of Anjana.

geoff


----------



## jg grant (Nov 22, 2007)

I was sent to the Saltersgate in about 1964. She was a Sam boat and was going out on the commy coast forever. I did an about turn back to Leith and that was the end of my sea going life.


----------



## GarethBurn (May 3, 2018)

https://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/290999/title/saltersgate-outward-bound-in-the-high-cutting/cat/510


----------



## Tonywilson05 (Feb 28, 2021)

sandman said:


> I don't think the saltersgate was built at appledore,the only . builds for turnbull scott in the yard was the southgate,sandgate,greenpark


The Saltersgate was originally named Greenpark . I was the radio officer on her maiden voyage out of Appledore . We sailed up to Darlington to load Steel railway sleepers for Lagos , West Africa . Her design was intended for the Great Lakes and, yes she rolled like a pig !!


----------



## Tonywilson05 (Feb 28, 2021)

kenyon100 said:


> Green Park was renamed Saltersgate in 1977, I have emailed appledore shipbuilders and await there reply. Thankyou for all your suggestions, much appreciated.


I would appreciate a copy if you managed to get photo. I was Radio officer on her maiden voyage out of Appledore .


----------



## Pilot mac (Jun 28, 2005)

I believe she was the same hull as the Jebsen Appledore 'R' Class with modifications. She had a Mirrlees engine as opposed to a Pielstick, a strange gantry affair on deck and a modified bridge and accomodation layout. The Jebsen ships were designed for their Middle Trades but they were equipped with Goal Posts for the Lakes use. The Jebsen ships had Gun Clean hold washing and a massive eductor for hold bilges which I dont think Turnbulls went for.

regards
Dave


----------



## GarethBurn (May 3, 2018)

She was built 1976 as the *Green Park *at Appledore her name was changed to Saltersgate in 1977. Photo Courtesy of Turnbull Scott and Company by H S Appleyard (1978). See the notes under photo for full explanation


----------

